# Exhaust Problem



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

I recently put on a White Brothers pipe on my 350 and the pipe is a hair too big and my clamp won't tighten down enough to get it snug. Any suggestions?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Weld it, get a bigger/meaner clamp, split the pipe and clamp it then weld it, shim it, get the right pipe...lots of options.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have been having the same trouble with mine. I think im just gonna end up welding it cause after every ride its loose again.


----------



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

Yeah mine too. I might as well weld mine but I haven't made the decision yet!


----------

